# angelfish eggs



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

hi..i am danny.i am having problems regarding my angelfish' eggs.i have now 4 breeding pair and all have spawned about 4 times now..but the problem is that their eggs always turn white after a day or 2 and then the pair would eat them.at first,when my 1st pair spawned,we thought the male was sterile but when i keep having the same result with the other new pair we ruled out the sterile male theory..is it a water issue?is my water too hard?i don't know my oh reading coz of unavailability of ph testers and other kits in our province,and i can't afford to order via online.but i am trying to find a way....for the meantime,what can i do? :-?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

keep letting them try...they might just have to get the hang of it?....idk i havent dabbled with angels whatsoever just a guess


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you get your local pet shop to check your water quality for you? That's really going to be important in getting to the bottom of what is going on...

How old are these angelfish? Is it possible the males aren't mature enough?

Are you certain you have both male and female?


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

yes mr. cichlidaholic,all of my pair are male and female and i have them for about 6 months(i don't know how old they were when i bought them)...i was able to borrow a ph tester and my tank water registered 7.5 according to the meter.does this alkaline level too hard for the eggs to hatch?what can i do to lower the ph to a suitable level for the eggs?thank you


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

danny_boi said:


> yes mr. cichlidaholic,all of my pair are male and female and i have them for about 6 months(i don't know how old they were when i bought them)...i was able to borrow a ph tester and my tank water registered 7.5 according to the meter.does this alkaline level too hard for the eggs to hatch?what can i do to lower the ph to a suitable level for the eggs?thank you


fyi Mrs. :wink:


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

oh i'm sorry!mrs. cichlidaholic.. :lol: 
by the way i am confused with the ph measure.i used the liquid tester type,where you drop this liquid ph tester and color will change according to the ph level or acidity..it turned blue.in the kit it says it's alkaline and about 7.8,but when i checked in the web,some syas this color is more alkaline than 7.. :-? ...can you help me ma'am?is it really a ph related problem or i have 5 sterile males?!?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

5 sterile males would be some realll bad luck i doubt it


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

hopefully it's just ph issues and not 5 sterile males..


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem with 2 pairs. They are all from the same spawn, but others from the same spawn, with other people are not having problems. I thought it might be a water problem, but I have another pair that has eggs that hatch, although the male may cover as few as a dozen eggs out of the whole spawn of 300 eggs. One of the pairs has spawned at least 15 times with not an egg hatched. I have had eggs hatch at pHs over 8 so I don't think it is necessarilly an issue. At the moment all my adult angels are Kois. I guess the time for me to spilt some of the pairs up and mix them with fish from the other source has come.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there anything else in the tank with them?

Do you have any driftwood in the tank? If not, that's a natural way to lower the ph, and it does a good job in that it lowers it slowly, as the tannins from the driftwood leach into the water, so there aren't any abrupt changes.

It might be ph related, but I've actually bred and raised angels in a ph that high.

Were there successful spawns with them before you got them?


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

all came from 1 tank,all angelfish,when 1 pair up,i separate the pair into a tank on their own so that they can spawn.
no,i don't have any drift woods.all breeding tanks are bare bottom with ony some vertical rocks as spawning site.ok ma'am,i will try the driftwood.
when i bought them,they were only juveniles(i think 5months old) and have not bred before.
what would be the right ph level ma'am?


----------



## donfenyk (Jun 11, 2006)

How do you know they are Female and Male?? Sometimes two Females will pair up.


----------



## drungil14 (Jan 11, 2009)

My angel fish apawn around every month in water with a PH around 8. Are your angels wild? Sometimes some angels are more acclimated to harder PH than others. Good luck.


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

to mr. donfenyk,i am absolutely sure that all of my pairs are male and female..i have checked their vents when they spawn.i am not new in both female pairing up,i have experienced this before so i know what it looks like(vents) when 2 females pair up.


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

my male angelfish are koi,2 marbles,clown,and 1 wild type.females are 3 marbles,gold,and black.


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

I had the same problem with my sevs. The first spawn went great the next 4 turned white
with in three days and were eaten. Added Methylene Blue to the last batch to kill fungas.
Hatched with no problems. Might give it a try.


----------



## dawgboy311 (Jan 15, 2004)

Usually white eggs mean that they are not fertilized but it could also mean fungus is attacking the eggs. The pH should not be a problem if it is constant. Usually only wild caught stock is sensitive to the higher pH numbers. From the sounds of it your specimens were captive born and should be therefore used to the pH already provided. The eggs should not be that sensitive to the pH either. If you are not keeping the light on after the eggs have been laid, do so. For some reason this helps against fungus attacks additionally make sure the spawning surface is at an angle that your pairs can optimally spawn upon. I use pieces of slate approximately 2 - 2 1/2 inches in width and about 10 inches long at about a 70 degree angle. Also, if you are certain that you have a male and a female you could always remove them after fertilization and put a very slightly moving air stone behind the surface to keep the water moving around the eggs and use methyline blue to reduce egg loss due to fungus. Also the gestation period is shortened at 82 - 84 degrees F. Hope this helps.

Dawg


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

mr dawg,i already tried artificial hatching with methylene blue but still all eggs turned white.i guess i am really unfortunate to have 4 sterile males!hahah!but still,is there something more you know that may be the cause of male's sterility?


----------



## dawgboy311 (Jan 15, 2004)

The males may be a product of inbreeding. Try replacing the males.

Dawg


----------



## danny_boi (Apr 23, 2009)

maybe they really are.but i got the males from different dealers..yes sir,i got a new male which was sold to me by the other dealer here.he said this male has spawned and the eggs hatched.hopefully i have success this time.haha!


----------

